# My Fantasy Projects



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome all. This is going to be first journey into the Warhammer World. First up is the Island of Blood set. I have Chaos Daemons which I use for 40K and will be converted so that they can be used in both systems. So far I've painted up the Swordmasters and High Elf Mage. Anyway, that's enough talk from me, onto the pictures

High Elf Mage _(currently unnamed)_:

















High Elf Swordmasters of Hoeth _(Unit and champion currently unnamed)_:
















I'm not sure if I like the hair on the Bladelord or not yet.

Comments and criticisms welcome


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a nice choice of colours for those models - but if I was to offer any advice at all I would say that you need some contrast, and some highlights.

Washes are a great way to add depth to a model - simply water down your paints in a darker shade than the colour to be shaded and slap on.

Ok, thats a bit vague, but is essentially the basics of the procedure.

Have a little search on youtube for vid tutorials - most are generally ok.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Thats a nice choice of colours for those models - but if I was to offer any advice at all I would say that you need some contrast, and some highlights.
> 
> Washes are a great way to add depth to a model - simply water down your paints in a darker shade than the colour to be shaded and slap on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice and taking the time to paint.
I did a yellow wash on the white cloth and blue wash on the armour which doesn't seem to have shown up to well on the pictures.
I think another problem I had with these models is that I don't enjoy painting large amounts of metal, something these models have lots of.

I will bear all this in mind when I come to painting my next Elf unit, so thank you.

Currently Painting: Rat Ogres


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rat Ogres*

Had these painted for a while, just had bad weather so I've been unable to take any decent pictures - until today. Definitely going to have to get some more Rat Ogres. In the meantime, I've set myself the challenge of finishing all the Scaven in the Island of Blood box before Christmas. The colours don't seem to have come out too well
The grey cloth is Codex Grey washed with Asurmen Blue.

Rat Ogres _(Skeeks' Smashers)_:


















Currently Painting: Scaven Characters


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking rat ogres. The metallics could possibly do with a bit of grime though. A bit too clean for skaven at the moment.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Daemonettes of Slaanesh*

Thanks for the advice. I have changed that since I posted it, but I need to get some new batteries that don't run out after taking one picture :angry:


In the meantime...
I received 20 Daemonettes, 10 Seekers and a Daemon Prince for Christmas, to expand my Daemon army, as I am currently working on a Slaanesh army. This meant I put the Island of Blood on hold for now, until I finish my current Slaaneshi Daemons, and other projects.

Here's a quick preview, more pics on my blog, as well as a step-by-step, which seems more complicated then it is.










http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/daemonettes-and-seekers-of-slaanesh.html



> _Long shall be your suffering. Joyous be your pain_


----------

